# Aquael Internal Filters



## Kooka (Feb 27, 2007)

Does anyone have any experience with the Aquael brand of internal filters? I found several listings for them on eBay, and I am interested specifically in the Aquael Mini Plus model. Can you customize the filter media that goes into it? If anyone currently owns one of these, let me know.

75 gallon congo tetra tank: currently in progress


----------



## wastewater (Apr 5, 2010)

Kooka said:


> Does anyone have any experience with the Aquael brand of internal filters?
> 
> I use the "Mikro" as a circulation pump in a few of my nanos (they use 2 watts of power and have a max. flow of 66 gph). IMO/IME: very-very quiet, good quality, and a reliable pump. Bought them from a vendor in Ohio some time ago (approx. $9 each). I believe they are Polish/German made.
> 
> ...


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

No internal filter is going to be sufficient for a 75g tank, as primary. As added circulation... sure... 
Though for the price you could buy a much higher flow pump.


----------



## Kooka (Feb 27, 2007)

Right now, I have a Penguin 280 and 2 eheim 2213 canisters filtering the water. I wanted to replace the Zoo Med powerhead I have now with a more filtration-oriented water circulation system. The Aquael internal filters look to be promising, there is one model that even has a built in UV light sterilizer.


----------



## Fahnell (Jan 20, 2011)

polish stuff
not bad
but i must say that all are...undersized in my opinion. for that money get a big sponge filter with an airpump. they are better in comparison with that internal filters
btw for over 100 l you must have an external in the eheim range or JBL and 1-2 large sponges imo


----------



## Kooka (Feb 27, 2007)

Like I said before, I already have two eheim 2213 externals, in addition to a large Marineland Penguin 280, which is rated to 50 gallon aquariums. The model that interests me most from Aquael is the Unifilter 500L, which comes with a built in UV LED sterilizer. 
Its specs:
5.5 watts
500 L/hour 
Biomedia container (ceramics) plus filtration sponges
LED UV sterilization lights


----------



## Fahnell (Jan 20, 2011)

500 l/h???
hmm

aaaa ok for the UV. got it
sounds nice than


----------



## Kooka (Feb 27, 2007)

I know, seems really high, but thats its stated max output. Seems like a good buy in my opinion. I can't find its dimensions anywhere though. As long as its reasonably small (in the same size range as my current zoo med powerhead), it shouldnt take up too much space int he tank.


----------



## Fahnell (Jan 20, 2011)

but
UV?
do you have algae spores ?
is it a problem?
myself i opt for the good old sponge. i must admit i have only nano. max 65 liter tanks
btw i have an aquael fan2. the rotor is ok...i must admit that in the first instance i was afraind of techical problems. but i was ok the period i used it


----------



## Kooka (Feb 27, 2007)

So far I have 0 algae problems (thank goodness!) However, I have heard that the UV light kills many fish diseases that may be present in the water column. If anyone can verify if this is true, that would be helpful.


----------



## kevmo911 (Sep 24, 2010)

Because I can never convert metric to US measurements in my head, I checked. 500L is equivalent to 132g, which puts the flow rate at between an AquaClear20 and AC30. The UV sterilizer isn't a bad idea, so if the price is right and you don't mind the space it takes up in the tank, go for it.


----------



## Kooka (Feb 27, 2007)

Just got the filter set up and running a couple of days ago. At first I was extremely disappointed with the flow, barely a trickle. So I violently shook the unit and to my great surprise (and horror), a jet of water shot right into my face and onto the laminate flooring... The advertised flow rate of up to 500L per hour looks to be accurate, as the water flow is equivalent if not greater than my previous zoo-med 212 powerhead. Another attribute I noticed about this filter is that it is completely silent, and doesnt make the typical powerhead "buzzing" sound.

This morning I was pleasantly surprised to see that the slightly cloudy water I was previously struggling with has virtually disappeared. I'm guessing the UV light is slowly but surely killing off the microorganisms within the water strata, which is resulting in a greater overall water clarity. My cardinals are suffering from an outbreak of ich, and I'm hoping a combination of warmer water and UV sterilization will kill it. So far I am extremely pleased with this units overall operation, and proud that my fellow countrymen have come up with this kind of solid, well built equipment! I will post some pics for those of you that are interested.


----------

